# Croakers round 2



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

Last week I went out didn't get no croakers. This week I limited out bloodworms and squid was bait of choice it started out real slow lot of perch being caught I got down there about 8 o'clock things didn't started until about 10 o'clock stay till 2 in the morning. And for all those who think the water's still too cold I really appreciate you staying online reading my reports and leaving the fish to me
.


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

http://s1281.photobucket.com/user/o...160426_082600_zpsfc2aaq7t.jpg.html?sort=3&o=0


----------



## akhan (Mar 17, 2011)

Nice man, congrats on the catch! PLO?


----------



## fishman3 (Mar 24, 2016)

Where is it?


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Good to hear that the croakers are here


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

That's an impressive catch. Don't need to know your spot only was it north or south of PLO? Just trying to get a handle on how far up the bay they are. Maybe this will be the year. Thanks for the report and pics. BTW it's time to start preping some Purdue Peelers.


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

catman said:


> That's an impressive catch. Don't need to know your spot only was it north or south of PLO? Just trying to get a handle on how far up the bay they are. Maybe this will be the year. Thanks for the report and pics. BTW it's time to start preping some Purdue Peelers.


Catman I never heard of the Purdue peelers before but I might just have to give it a try!


----------



## Croaker D (Apr 18, 2010)

Nice catch man, You just opened a can of worms with that report! I got a confrontation they were in southern MD 4 or 5 days ago but I figured there was no need to share because the water is definitely to cold for croaker!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

light tackler said:


> Catman I never heard of the Purdue peelers before but I might just have to give it a try!


Did you read my reply last week on how to make them? If not here it is again.

_No need to fret over frozen bait when you cal ALWAYS fish with Perdue Peelers. Most of you younger fishermen have probably never heard of it let alone used it. Quite simply it's Chicken Breast soaked in Crab Shedder Oil - not to be confused with bunker oil. To make Perdue Peelers you start with boneless chicken breast, pound them flat to about 1/4" thick, cut the flattened chicken into 1/2" wide strips like you would squid, put them in a Zip Lock bag and marinate in Shedder Oil overnight. Use it as you would use squid. If it swims and eats peelers or soft crabs it'll eat a Perdue Peeler. Just another tip from an oldtimer - OLD SCHOOL BABY. .BTW I order my shedder oil on line from Oyster Bay Tackle in OC. http://oysterbaytackle.com/_


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

The stuff makes a great bait but be careful handling it. Raw chicken is loaded with salmonella. I cut it up into bait-sized strips before soaking it rather than doing the breasts whole. Not only do you get better penetration because of the greater surface area but you have to handle it less when putting it on the hook. It was particularly deadly on gray trout when the population was bigger. Croaker, I've found, are about as picky as a kid in the first week of fat camp.


----------



## Pajigging machin (Oct 3, 2015)

So are the croaker up to matapeak yet?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

You're spot on Matt especially about handling raw chicken and salmonella. It might not be a bad idea to prepare a bleach solution of 1 tablespoon bleach to 1 quart (4 cups) water as an effective disinfectant for salmonella. Just put the solution in a spray bottle to have with you when handling the bait.


----------



## light tackler (Jul 12, 2013)

catman said:


> Did you read my reply last week on how to make them? If not here it is again.
> 
> _No need to fret over frozen bait when you cal ALWAYS fish with Perdue Peelers. Most of you younger fishermen have probably never heard of it let alone used it. Quite simply it's Chicken Breast soaked in Crab Shedder Oil - not to be confused with bunker oil. To make Perdue Peelers you start with boneless chicken breast, pound them flat to about 1/4" thick, cut the flattened chicken into 1/2" wide strips like you would squid, put them in a Zip Lock bag and marinate in Shedder Oil overnight. Use it as you would use squid. If it swims and eats peelers or soft crabs it'll eat a Perdue Peeler. Just another tip from an oldtimer - OLD SCHOOL BABY. .BTW I order my shedder oil on line from Oyster Bay Tackle in OC. http://oysterbaytackle.com/_


Yeah I saw that and that's what peaked my interest. With the price of peelers being as high as it is, makes it worth a try. I asked a buddy at work if he had ever heard of it and he looked at me like I was crazy. But after talking about it a bit he seemed intrigued too. So might have to make that happen this summer.


----------



## Mastercaster (May 13, 2014)

Nice mess of croakers you have there. If I wasn't working tomorrow I would have already been at PLO And I know for a fact that Perdue peelers work. back in the early 2000's that was the best bait to use for trout. Anybody here remember the runs of trout at north beach in the fall back then ?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Mastercaster said:


> Nice mess of croakers you have there. If I wasn't working tomorrow I would have already been at PLO And I know for a fact that Perdue peelers work. back in the early 2000's that was the best bait to use for trout. Anybody here remember the runs of trout at north beach in the fall back then ?


2002 to be exact. NB & TheTank were on fire. Even greater was fishing with guys like Hat 80, Anthony, FlaFisherman, Axion, Trigger & Shaggy to name a few. BTW I also remember the NB. boycott!!!🔫


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> Did you read my reply last week on how to make them? If not here it is again.
> 
> _No need to fret over frozen bait when you cal ALWAYS fish with Perdue Peelers. Most of you younger fishermen have probably never heard of it let alone used it. Quite simply it's Chicken Breast soaked in Crab Shedder Oil - not to be confused with bunker oil. To make Perdue Peelers you start with boneless chicken breast, pound them flat to about 1/4" thick, cut the flattened chicken into 1/2" wide strips like you would squid, put them in a Zip Lock bag and marinate in Shedder Oil overnight. Use it as you would use squid. If it swims and eats peelers or soft crabs it'll eat a Perdue Peeler. Just another tip from an oldtimer - OLD SCHOOL BABY. .BTW I order my shedder oil on line from Oyster Bay Tackle in OC. http://oysterbaytackle.com/_


 Holy Crap!! This 77 year old man just learned something new. Thanks catman.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

catman said:


> Did you read my reply last week on how to make them? Sorry, double post.


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

Croaker D North of PLO no need to go that far.....lol


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Pajigging machin said:


> So are the croaker up to matapeak yet?


Nope. I'm a regular there. Fishing has slowed down a bit, unless you are targeting white perch or undersized stripers for C&R. Catfish are around too.


----------



## davann2 (May 25, 2010)

I was out at my spot on Saturday, waaaaay north of PLO, and there were a few croakers mixed in with the White Perch.


----------



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

Where you getting these croackers at


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

I think I saw those crockers at this time last year in the same cooler


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

All fools day gone


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

That's a lot of croakers to catch in only 4 hours this early in the season. I'd love to know the general location.


----------



## out4thebig1 (Jun 22, 2000)

I don't know what a crocker is but I'm sure there are none in my cooler. And considering croakers look all alike and I use the same cooler and bucket every year I'm sure you seen similar pictures.
Catman I have never posted anything fake or lied about any of my fishing I PMs you the general location go check it out for yourself that's all I can say


----------



## kevd66 (Apr 27, 2015)

out4thebig1 - never suffer haters! you don't have to explain anything to anyone. I know that I've caught them before down there even earlier!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

out4thebig1 said:


> .....Catman I have never posted anything fake or lied about any of my fishing I PMs you the general location go check it out for yourself that's all I can say


I was complimenting you on your catch. Besides it's not my style to publicly criticize anyone. BTW - Thanks for the location. That's were they usually show up in numbers first.


----------



## project5550 (Aug 31, 2015)

Can i get a location


----------



## supercast (May 17, 2006)

Missing an a you well know what I am talking about every year some folks posted false report to get people to do test run . in all fairness I am not accusing you of wrong doing


----------



## jaymal (Feb 22, 2012)

catman said:


> 2002 to be exact. NB & TheTank were on fire. Even greater was fishing with guys like Hat 80, Anthony, FlaFisherman, Axion, Trigger & Shaggy to name a few. BTW I also remember the NB. boycott!!!🔫


Back then, trout was caught good on chicken breast marinated in garlic.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

try bushwood for croakers.


----------

